# للبيع / حفار فولفو طراز: Ew200 موديل:1999 رقم العرض: 254997‎



## الشاحنة الأولى (20 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم

إليكم هذا العرض المتميز

حفار فولفو

طراز: EW200

موديل:1999

رقم العرض: 254997

عدد ساعات العمل: مناسبه

الحاله: جيده جدا

السعر:254الف ريال سعودى 

بدون شحن او جمارك

اتصلوا بنا وأهلا بكم 
0532666244

0563656524 
يمكنكم زيارة موقعنا على 
ظ…ط¤ط³ط³ط© ط§ظ„ط´ط§ط­ظ†ط© ط§ظ„ط§ظˆظ„ظ‰ - ط§ظ„ط±ط¦ظٹط³ظٹط© 

يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب 

‫مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي - شيول كتربيلر 950 اي موديل 1990‬&lrm; - YouTube

مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعيه

وكلاءh4العالمية



















​ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


----------

